# Exfoliating facial scrub dud!



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Just an FYI Danish oil does not work well as an eye wash or facial scrub tho it did leave my face all tingly feeling... ok enough of the jokes it could have been bad but thankfully it missed my eye but gave my face a good soaking and my heart rate a quick increase.

I am getting better about wearing eye protection while routing,cutting etc but I didn't really think about the fact of wearing them while finishing but from now on I think I will reevaluate that.

As most of us have used Danish oils in the past I would assume I am not the only one whose metal lid decides to stick shut while normally a little grunting and it breaks free today it didn't, So I reached for the trusty pliers to break it free well some how a normally mundane task turned south real quick as I am assuming I was using more force than normal to break the seal when it gave and the can jerked violently splashing the contents up and across the right side of my face covering me from neck to hair thankfully my reflexes are those of a cat being chased by a hungry dog and my eyes rapidly slammed shut stopping it from entering my eye.

Needless to say I feel rather silly posting this but feel it was something that needs to be shared in hopes someone else doesn't make the mistake of trying to use Danish oil or some other finish as a face scrub or god forbid an eye wash :blink:.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad your reflexes were good!
Wish mine had been as well, when I spilled a can of acetone in my lap.:help:
Hmmmm...wonder if I should sue?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Woodworkers will always find at least 2 uses for every product......

Seriously though, I for one will take note and use my eye protection much much more.

Glad that your story had a happy ending.....


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread reminds me of something I guess all of you know by now, but I found it out the hard way 35+ years ago while fly fishing in Montana. I was using some sunscreen on a blistering hot day and my perspiration (landing all those big fish) mixed with and diluted it and it ran into the corners of my eyes. Zoweeeeee......no vision, itching, burning etc. Lost most of an afternoon fishing because I simply could not see and was miserable.
At that time people were not aware of the potential for this happening but the word spread rapidly in the flyfishing world I'll tell ya.
I offer it now only with the thought that there may still be people who are not aware of what can happen.


----------

